# HELP!!!! Diet to Build Muscle and Shred Fat



## JustinDeRidder (Jan 30, 2015)

I just purchased

*Cycle*

Alpha 1 Max
Dermacrine
Dymethazine Suspension
Blockade

*Post Cycle*
Rehad pct
*Fat Burner
*Lean 650

The supplements should be in sometime next week.  I am looking to put these supplements to their maximum potential, but i am really not sure of a GREAT HIGH PROTEIN DIET to use.  I was wondering if any of yall can give me an advice for this cycle.  Even cardio advice would be greatly appreciated.  I am doing 1 hour of cardio everyday right now.  After another week i will start doing some HIIT training to boost up the process of melting the fat away.  Just want to get the most out of the supplements and would use any and all advice and put this to the best use.  Just overweight and ready to change my life for the better.

Thanks guys


----------



## dogsoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

There is no such thing as a "great high protein diet".  You eat copious amounts of protein, lean beef, turkey, white chicken, fish and so on. Keep your carbs and fats  in the 30% range range.  Lift heavy weights like an madman. Don;t forget your cardio. And eat about 5000 per day.


----------



## JustinDeRidder (Feb 2, 2015)

dogsoldier said:


> There is no such thing as a "great high protein diet".  You eat copious amounts of protein, lean beef, turkey, white chicken, fish and so on. Keep your carbs and fats  in the 30% range range.  Lift heavy weights like an madman. Don;t forget your cardio. And eat about 5000 per day.




Yeah, I do atleast a minimum of 45 minutes of cardio every workout 6 days a week. Lifting weights I am doing sets of in the 10-12 range.  Is that too high? Im trying to cut the fat too, thats why i made my rep range a little higher, or would the cardio be sufficent enough to do the cutting on its on (and the diet of course). Im just trying to find a good meal plan. Like oatmeal in the morning and etc.  Ive been eatting the salads from subway and load it up with tuna and white meats and cutting all bread out of the diet.  Just trying to get some good feedback on what kind of meal plan would be best and any help is greatly appreciated once again.


----------



## lucysmithwales (Feb 20, 2015)

you can get best and nautal  diet product  like whey protein, HGH product and some other diet pills garcinia cambogia extra


----------



## rippin88 (Feb 24, 2015)

Itd be easier to help with diet if your stats were posted


----------



## papersteroidguy (Mar 3, 2015)

Begin your day with 12 ounces of dark espresso, which contains only four calories and conveys thermogenic profits that cause your metabolic rate to increment.


----------



## Kazdad (Mar 7, 2015)

XYZ said:


> There is no perfect diet.
> 
> You have to choose to be in a caloric deficit or a surplus.
> 
> ...




Go for the surplus. I would rather be a mass monster than to have shredded abs, but that is just me. I want to walk into a room, and bitches be like, "DAMN, that mafucka is huge!!"


----------

